# Boating from Navarre to Destin 4th of July



## thefishers (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello all, we are first time boat owners, and also have only lived here in Florida for a year now. We wanted to take the boat out (20ft. Stardeck) on 4th of July. We live in Navarre and were told our best bet is to put in at the Navarre boat ramp by Juana's and cruise on down to Destin by water. Just wondering about how long of a ride is it by water from Navarre to Destin? And also wasn't sure how much fuel it would take, we will start out with a full tank of course, but are there any places in Destin to fuel up on the water if needed? This will be our first time taking the boat out on a busy holiday weekend. I keep hearing how busy it will get at the ramp and to get there early morning, unfortunately with a small child getting there first thing in the morning isn't feasible. Will it be impossible to unload and find a place to park the trailer on 4th of July? We appreciate any input and advice for us novice boat owners!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Distance should be easy. Straight shot, approx the same distance as the road trip. Fuel is according to your usual consumption. Can't comment there. Only used that ramp once, so dk parking, when it fills up, etc. but count on the 4th being busy. If you can find a transient spot, and launch on the 3rd, and retrieve on the 5th, might be worth the price, and solves the parking issue. Good luck.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

It is approx. 30 miles by water from Juana's to Crab Island. It is an easy trip -just be sure to follow the navigation markers, there are a lot of sandbars in the narrow stretches. It is a great ride with a lot of little islands and beaches you can stop at along the way. It is no-wake all thru the Fort Walton area and it is clearly marked. You can get gas at a small marina store just under the bridge in Fort Walton ( I believe it is called The Bob Brooks bridge ). If you are cruising @ 30 m.p.h. it will equal about a one hour trip. have fun !!


----------



## thefishers (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------

